# Geneva bait and tackle shop



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody know a good bait shop in or around Geneva? Thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Karrin's is the best tackle shop around. On Route 84, just east of route 534. On the left hand side. If she doesn't have it, they may not make it! As far as bait, I always got that right at the Marina in Geneva.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleye_2 (Jul 20, 2014)

Geneva Bait & Tackle on 534 is a good shop. The owners are very nice and info is given out on the fishing. They also do awesome fish cleaning at a good price.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Geneva Bait & Tackle is way better than the marina store, they are a rip off on bait. I've been going to Geneva Bait and tackle since they have opened up, and never had a problem very nice owners, and they hook you up on bait!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got to go with karrin's shop in Geneva she has her store in the back of the house. but she's got everything in there. I've bought things like reels and dr weights and trolling boards harnesses and seaguar leader line all types of divers swivel's and much more. you cant go wrong at karrIn's 

when you turn on 84 from 534 start looking on the left. if you don't watch close you can miss her store. if you get to the red light you missed it. after you turn on 84 its just on the top of the hill with a pull off place to park.
sherman


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Karran's is excellent. Only drawback is the hours of operation but otherwise great shop.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> I've got to go with karrin's shop in Geneva she has her store in the back of the house. but she's got everything in there. I've bought things like reels and dr weights and trolling boards harnesses and seaguar leader line all types of divers swivel's and much more. you cant go wrong at karrIn's
> 
> when you turn on 84 from 534 start looking on the left. if you don't watch close you can miss her store. if you get to the red light you missed it. after you turn on 84 its just on the top of the hill with a pull off place to park.
> sherman


Do you go left or right on 84??? Thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Do you go left or right on 84??? Thanks


Turn right onto route 84 and then it is on the left hand side.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> Do you go left or right on 84??? Thanks


if your coming from the Interstate you would turn right then her shop is on the left maybe 1/4 mile I would guess. her phone number was 440-466-3561 I haven't tried calling her lately. if your coming out of Geneva then you would turn left and her store would be on the left. I just love the way she has her shop fixed up so she can carry more stuff.

if you go to karrens please let us know what you think about her shop. and she has gave me some pretty good advice on where to go fishing. good luck and the best of fishing to you all.
sherman


----------

